# Do All Elongs Have Red Eyes?



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Or is it just the Pingke?


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Can't really say from experience. I lost mine in a power outtage when he was very small some time ago. He still had silver eyes.

From what I've read though, Elongs no matter what varient, get red eyes.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I know not all elongs have red eyes though im not sure if all elongs have the ablility to get red eyes or not.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

All elongs get red eyes.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

They all get them just some are brighter and more noticeable than others.


----------

